# DFW area Cannondale dealers - need opinions



## dabsabre

I'm in the mid-cities area and am looking at the Cannondale Synapse as my first road bike. Unfortunately, the LBS closest to me (Bicycles, Inc) doesn't carry Cannondales. I know Plano Cycling does, but that's a haul to get to for me. Bonsai in Keller and Bicycles Plus in Flower Mound are both options as well. I've heard Mad Duck may carry Cannondales, though they're not listed on their website but I've got a call into them.

I know fit is going to be crucial, especially since it'll be my first road bike. Does anyone have experiences with both the fitting and wrench services at any of the above shops? Have I missed any other Cannondale dealers in the DFW area? Is the service (fitting and wrench) at Plano Cycling going to be worth the extra trip? I've been impressed with Bicycles Plus in Flower Mound as they've let me take some bikes on some spins near the lake instead of just around the parking lot but haven't been able to find a ton of opinions of their service as of yet.


----------



## David Loving

IIRC, There's a store in Mansfield that sells, or used to sell, C-dale - affiliated with a grapevine store:

http://grapevinebikecenter.com/storelocator/bike-center-of-mansfield-2.htm

I'd call first because there weren't many C-dales on the website.


----------



## jlwdm

I am not sure that Mad Duck sells Cannondale, but it is a great shop. Great fitting and service - and great people. You should check them out whatever you do.

Jeff


----------



## jrabenaldt

Mad Duck sold C-dales a couple of years ago when the warrantied a rear triangle on my MTB but I don't remember seeing any in their shop recently. Mostly Felt's and Orbea's when I was in there last.


----------



## Creakyknees

PCF is my go-to shop, even though they're farther than RBM from my place. 

Rick runs a good crew, all good people and he keeps a pretty large selection considering the relatively small size of the shop. 

The wrenches have saved my butt on at least 2 occasions with special service that I didn't really deserve. 

They use a fitting system but I haven't used it so can't comment.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

Mad Duck stopped selling C-Dales last fall. Long story.


----------



## innergel

If you like Bicycles Plus, then there is nothing wrong with buying from them. If they are close, you are more apt to shop there and so consequently you'll become a regular. Plus you can get it back there quickly if you need warranty service. 

Another option is to go pay for a fitting session somewhere and take the measurments into where ever you are buying. The mechanics can then setup the bike based on those specs. It might cost you a little more but at least you'll be dialed in. Tom Ernst at RBM Frisco did my fitting a few years ago and he did a great job. He uses the Serotta fit system.


----------



## Brazos

Fort Worth Cycling & Fitness is a Cannondale dealer. I bought my Synapse from them. Nice people. Their prices seemed slightly better than most.


----------



## intence

I've had decent service at Bicycles Plus before, they've also had great prices on closeout Treks when they used to carry them. I've never used the Flower Mound store though, and have only visited their other locations for minor stuff, guys are nice overall.

I've had work done at Plano Cycling, the mechanics are great, and the people are good too, very low pressure. Overall I had a good experience with them, even though it's a decent drive out there.


----------



## dfvcador

Why C-dale? Looking into Orbea or Look bikes


----------



## intence

dfvcador said:


> Why C-dale? Looking into Orbea or Look bikes


The original poster specifically asked about Cannondale.


----------

